# Tide lines temp breaks and blue water lines



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

What are the best websites out there that gives this information prior to heading out??? Any info would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hands down Hilton's. It's around $300/yr, but worth every penny!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I use Florida-Offshore.com The Supermap is awesome, I trust Reefcast over NOAA, and it is free. If you want the premium "Seaview" access it is $150 per year. I'm not sure if they still do it or not but they used to give you a 2 week free trail if you wanted it. Check it out. If you like it tell them I sent you (I use the same screen name). If you don't then no harm no foul.


John


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

I prefer Roffs. If you only go a couple of times a year, like me, its actually the cheapest. Plus it tells you where to fish. I had a subscription to Hiltons and its great but I get 4 trips on Roffs for the price of a subscription on Hiltons. Also with Hiltons you are left to your own interpretations of the images


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Hilton's all day long!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Rip charts is great and cheaper than others. They all come from the same satellites.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Pirogue said:


> What are the best websites out there that gives this information prior to heading out??? Any info would be greatly appreciated?


I agree 100% with MSVIKING - Hilton's Navigator is by far the best. 

It gives you Chlorophyll report which I find the most helpful in finding where the blue water starts. It also gives you Temperature / Currents / True Pictures / and Altimetry. All of these Sat shots are "indications" and it is up to you to learn how to best interpret them. I find it very interesting to look at every day and see the "perfect" conditions setting up. 

Tom Hilton will take your call and walk you through the various screen shots and personally tell you where he thinks best spots are to find rips and fish - great service. 

I've attached a few pictures from the past when I thought it was set up nicely for best chance for a nice rip. One is a Chlorophyll report, and one is a Sea Surface Temperature report.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is rip charts. It has all the same features and I believe it to be more detailed and user friendly. No pun intend to Tom Hilton, never met him but he sounds great.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Data*

Hilton's does a better job of clearing the images and you can get what you need for most of the area for around$200 unless you plan to fish both deltas. I use tip charts as well and have has zero trouble with that site as well but like someone else said all the info comes from the same place. That being said I cannot stand Roffs its the equivalent of the fishing report in the Sunday paper looks cool sounds cool seldom is it actually relevant too current condition


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiltons for me $200


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiltons 100%


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Hiltons*

Sounds to me like you can get as many reports as you want from Hiltons for the region you subscibre to? Roffs you can only get so many or buy as you go? Is this correct about Hiltons


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Pirogue,

Hiltons is a user based model that you login and look at as much as you want and Roff's is based off the number of analyses you want unless you get the unlimited subscription.


----------

